# I Q



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I Q TEST

i got 133, not sure what it means but post your results


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

are you 16 or older?

I'm 14 and it said 135 plus it says that if youre younger than 16 my actual IQ is higher...hehe I knew I was as smart as my brother.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Last time I did one I got 156, but have since got older and wiser!

Ive just odne this one, waiting for the results to be emailed so will post what I get!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DAMN i must be a dumb ass, well i did this one and got 133. oh well.lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> DAMN i must be a dumb ass, well i did this one and got 133. oh well.lol


 133 is FAR above average...borderline genius actually

140 is the accepted IQ for genius level so rbp you should be proud as hell I know I am!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i got a 111.

the ones that looked hard i just guessed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

127

My superior brain power can't be captured in a simple number, though


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN i must be a dumb ass, well i did this one and got 133. oh well.lol
> ...


 FEW.lol

and come on you MODS i know your reading so dont think there are any exceptions, i bet guys like judazz, don H are genius'

oh yeah, forgot about innes, well give it your best shot innes, its the effort that counts.lmao :rasp:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

how long does it take before they tell you, as havent had anything yet!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> how long does it take before they tell you, as havent had anything yet!


 dont try it, we know you got a result.lol only joking they sent me e-mail and also an on screen result within a couple of minutes


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > how long does it take before they tell you, as havent had anything yet!
> ...


 Yeah, I think I closed the screen before it gave me the on screen result (opps!) so I'll have to wait for the email!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

come on guys & gals


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

120, not the best but it will do me


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm i dun think im gionna post my results... LoL


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i took an IQ test they had at school and i scored 145 when i was 15..the top ten high scoring students were all asian...and there were only 15 asians in a class of 400 not saying all asians are smart


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i took an IQ test they had at school and i scored 145 when i was 15..the top ten high scoring students were all asian...and there were only 15 asians in a class of 400 not saying all asians are smart


 take this one for an update, very good mark though from what iv been told


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

What is a good score


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

140


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> 140


 is that the test result for the link or when you took it at school?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

took it twice, first time 129..


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Drew said:


> took it twice, first time 129..


 wow


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

127 an hour after a percocet


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol u act like im gonna take a test that i dont even have to take...wow another test is the last thing i need right now with finals starting 2 morrow and all


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

145 at school..140 at the link...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I scored 133 this time but i scored higher when i took the same test for a class in school.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

first time I take one in english.. it was hard









----
Congratulations, olimpia!
Your IQ score is 122

This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.

Your Intellectual Type is Insightful Linguist. This means you are highly intelligent and have the natural fluency of a writer and the visual and spatial strengths of an artist. Those skills contribute to your creative and expressive mind. And that's just some of what we know about you from your test results.
------------------

ok some of the questions i couldn't understand


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats, Olympia!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

look at my avatar...that describes me, i suck at taking tests anyway, plus they take too long, and it annoys me whenever i dont know the answer to one and then that puts me in a bad mood


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

137.

Hate to burst your bubble guys...but true IQ results are from when your a kid. Too many life factors have altered the way you think now that your older to give you an accurate IQ result.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 137.
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble guys...but true IQ results are from when your a kid. Too many life factors have altered the way you think now that your older to give you an accurate IQ result.


 it was only a matter of time.lol


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

damn, im fuckin dumb, i aint gonna post my score....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

158







stupid stupid test!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

sure w/e hehe


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah i found on doing the test a second time round your score improves:

*4958736454299337465548849590000000000000000000000000000000000001* 
lmao :rasp:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that was kinda fun, i got in the 120's, some of those were tough.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> 158
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If 140 is considered genius...why are you complaining?!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

*4958736454299337465548849590000000000000000000000000000000000002*

j/k 127


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

142 on that one.

When i was younger the one we took at school I got a 148


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

That was pretty close to a real test, but real tests do not ask questions that require verbal answers or numerical (math problem) answers. Especially word definitions, and descrambling words such as "england". My last one lasted around 4-5 hours with a couple of breaks between each section. It was the standardized mensa test, and was pretty damn confusing. All in all, this is one of the better internet one's I have seen.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

i got a 135...stupid verbal crap...i don't even know what the word meant and never heard those sentences in my life...sentences sound lame.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i answered then all but didnt find my score

at shcool i got a 189 or a 179

the test ladie told me that i was in the top 2% of people in the USA who make it that high. funny thing is that i was high when i took the test

darn test made me miss a whole saturday morning

oh and i was 13 when i took the test


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

126 for me


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got 120 but that test is no where as accurate as a real IQ test that is much more involved.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

135 again after taking the same test????

i changed some answers too...BS test


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i answered then all but didnt find my score
> 
> at shcool i got a 189 or a 179
> 
> ...


 sorry lu i have a hard time believe you got that high lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah lu, sorry but that's a great big heaping pile o' crap...to have an IQ of 189 you would be a child prodigy....as in you'd most likely be attending college right now.

My brother told me not to trust tests like this....he said unless there's a comprehensive, official, standardized one the online ones aren't very reliable...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Here I copy pasted it

Congratulations, Thai!
Your IQ score is 186

This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.

Your Intellectual Type is Insightful Linguist. This means you are highly intelligent and have the natural fluency of a writer and the visual and spatial strengths of an artist. Those skills contribute to your creative and expressive mind. And that's just some of what we know about you from your test results.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah lu, sorry but that's a great big heaping pile o' crap...to have an IQ of 189 you would be a child prodigy....as in you'd most likely be attending college right now.
> 
> My brother told me not to trust tests like this....he said unless there's a comprehensive, official, standardized one the online ones aren't very reliable...


Hahaha im 3 away from that and I dont feel like a prodigy, hehe must be the skateboarding :laugh:
\forgot to add yea i dont trust these internet test either only the ones that come in those yello envelope


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

120 im quite happy with that :nod:


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry to say, but a basic standardized test will probably lower an internet score by around 30-40. They are much more involved and abstract. Like I said before, no math or language questions. Like MS NATT said earlier, they can be administered when you are young and can't even read.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Your IQ score is 115








dam im dum


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

winkyee said:


> 127 an hour after a percocet


 I got the exact same answer: I too am an insightful linguist.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

135


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Alvin, you cant say a real test is gonna lower it by 30-40...cuz that's just not true. There are so many variables. Wouldnt you say it depends on the person or the internet test your comparing to? I don't doubt your knowladge on these tests, but dont lead people to believe that they are 30-40 pts lower than the number they were given on this test.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I know I'm a genius even though i got 122


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry, I should have quoted that from the source. I read it somewhere in one of my mensa magazines, it's not my conclusion. I think it came up when a lot of applicants turned these types of test in for acceptance, but had to take the real test and that was the average difference. I read it a couple of years ago. Notice how it wants you to buy something after you take it though.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i was complaining because i took the test before hand and actually had a better score (not by much) but the browser closed on me! i hate IE6.0 i hate WINXP period. im thinking about going back to SuSSE? should i?-


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I know I'm a genius even though i got 122 :rasp:










Beautiful and smart!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

OH YEAH

























> Congratulations, Jeff!
> Your IQ score is 181
> 
> This number is the result of a formula based on how many questions you answered correctly on Emode's Classic IQ test. Your IQ score is scientifically accurate; to read more about the science behind our IQ test, click here.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

this test is culturally biased.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Look at mine :sad: 


> Congratulations, Jeff!
> Your IQ score is 86
> 
> This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.
> ...


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

155

eh i don't really believe in these online tests ... its amazing what you do when you are bored


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Took it again and scored a lil higher

Congratulations, Adiopunk!
Your IQ score is 187

This number is the result of a formula based on how many questions you answered correctly on Emode's Classic IQ test. Your IQ score is scientifically accurate; to read more about the science behind our IQ test, click here.

During the test, you answered four different types of questions - mathematical, visual-spatial, linguistic and logical. We analyzed how you did on each of those questions which reveals how your brain uniquely works.

We also compared your answers with others who have taken the test. According to the sorts of questions you got correct, we can tell your Intellectual Type is a Visionary Philosopher.

This means you are highly intelligent and have a powerful mix of skills and insight that can be applied in a variety of different ways. Like Plato, your exceptional math and verbal skills make you very adept at explaining things to others - and at anticipating and predicting patterns. And that's just some of what we know about you from your IQ results.

Find out more about your unique intellectual strengths in your personalized 15-page IQ report. It's ready right now!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

When I was 8 I got 115 on an IQ test...I was told that was really really good for my Age...I have also taken other online IQ tests that simply said "150 plus". They are not very acurate.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I think since everyones IQ raises as the thread gets longer I'll just say that I got a 190.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont use these internet tests. my actual IQ is 142. i think thats good. im very smart. im just lazy


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Black Piranha said:


> im just lazy :laugh:


 werd to that


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> i dont use these internet tests. my actual IQ is 142. i think thats good. im very smart. im just lazy


I just tested my hotness on hotornot and recieving multiiple requests from multiple women to meet me. Don't believe me? Check this out.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> i dont use these internet tests. my actual IQ is 142. i think thats good. im very smart. im just lazy :laugh:


 Yea that the case with alot of us GENIUSes hehe


----------

